# Houshold Goods To Malaysia



## mcb2605 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Experts,

I will be moving to Malaysia (KL) this Summer from the UK and moving my household goods into the Country. I understand that bringing Videos may be a painful process and therefore I am selling them all to avoid customs problems. However, I am also bringing a lot of music CDs and MP3s (some pirated) and wonder if there are any restrictions for music and what the general process for bringing these into the country.

Thank you in advance for any advice.

Best Regards,
Jeff


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 23, 2010)

*Household goods to Malaysia*

I have never met an expert on anything ,and I am no expert. However I did move all my household furniture etc. firstly from England to Australia and eventually from Australia to Penang just 5 years ago. 
Having been scrupulously correct over everything we moved to Australia, we discovered that many items supposedly "banned" were being allowed in to Oz on other occasions - by other people.
We were, therefore, more "laid-back" about our approach to moving to Malaysia and apart from having a number of items stolen from our locked container en-route -could have been while kept overnight at Butterworth -we had no problems with Cd's etc.
Which removal company have you decided on to move from U.K.? Hope it wasn't the one we used to move to Oz.


----------

